# You tube channe



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone here has set up a youtube channel? If so was it a hassle or easy to set up?


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Its easy to do. I have one though I post nothing on it.


----------

